# Rosado-Stevens 2NIGHT!



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

The boxing isn't over! It's on a Sumo mat tough. :smile

Should be a war. :happy:happy



:war


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Any idea whose airing this?

Should be a fun fight.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Any idea whose airing this?
> 
> Should be a fun fight.


Ughh, PPV, but so was Rosado-Vera and I swear I managed to get a high quality free stream for that one. :think


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh man, did you guys catch the weigh in? It was UNBELIEVABLE. So many stars on hand to witness the excitement that is BIG KNOCKOUT BOXING. Wow, I saw Evander Holyfield, Zab Judah, Sugar Shane Moseley AND MORE. When you're talking BIG KNOCKOUT BOXING, you're talking BIG EXCITEMENT and that's what we offer on BIG KNOCKOUT BOXING only through DIRECTV. Thank you folks, and remember, smoke OPTIMO CIGARS. Goodnight.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KING said:


> Ughh, PPV, but so was Rosado-Vera and I swear I managed to get a high quality free stream for that one. :think


Ahh I forgot this was gonna be one of them BKB fights, correct?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This should be an interesting fight:

The winner will still have a career, and, well, the loser won't.

I gotta' go with Stevens, by KO. You just KNOW he's gonna' be in beast mode !


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Man has anyone got a LEGAL (lol) stream for this wanna see it so bad


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, hope someone finds a way to watch this and lets us know.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

To recap what you may have missed so far: 

Javier Garcia missed weight and got KO'd for his trouble by Chicas. Multiple chicas. Garcia lost his BKB welterweight title in the fracas.

Robert Garcia emphasized over and over again the importance of NOT making weight. Between the weigh in and the preliminary fights he talked about it at least 3 or 4 times. "You don't know how much he was killing himself to make weight, even though he didn't make weight, those two extra pounds could have killed him" etc. What the fuck is up with this guy.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Time to see who is the BEST! THE BEST OF THE BEST! WHO IS THE BEST MIDDLEWEIGHT!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Where are the links lads ?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Man has anyone got a LEGAL (lol) stream for this wanna see it so bad


There doesn't seem to be ANY kind of stream: Legal, illegal, trout .......


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> There doesn't seem to be ANY kind of stream: Legal, illegal, trout .......


Same thing happened with Rosado vs Vera, looks like we are missing out


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I gotz BKB muthafuckaz.
Inbox for more info :hey The quality ain't too good tho.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

And just in time for women's boxing too :happy :deal


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lads
i cant find it hehe


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> I gotz BKB muthafuckaz.
> Inbox for more info :hey The quality ain't too good tho.


My one isnt too bad i posted it


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Time to get the can of coke lets do thisss


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

delete


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> LADS
> http://cricfree.me/boxing/gabriel-rosado-vs-curtis-stevens-crf7a0b2


Coolness!

- but what was this listed under? I checked this site an hour ago, and didn't see it listed at all.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> My one isnt too bad i posted it


:cheers You might wanna edit that post in a little while so you don't get banned.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Say, do women boxers get to take ten minutes after a low blow? :huh


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Coolness!
> 
> - but what was this listed under? I checked this site an hour ago, and didn't see it listed at all.


I think it literally started as I opened it



Them Bones said:


> :cheers You might wanna edit that post in a little while so you don't get banned.


How long will the ban be :lol:


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> LADS
> http://cricfree.me/boxing/gabriel-rosado-vs-curtis-stevens-crf7a0b2


I luv yew ACS. :happy

:tim


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This fight sucks.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KING said:


> I luv yew ACS. :happy
> 
> :tim


:rofl :happy


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Did Soto Karass fight yet ?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Man, wtf is this, sumo boxing? Lmfao..

The bitch with the **** haircut is sonning the fuck out of the bitch with the cornrolls.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I think it literally started as I opened it
> 
> How long will the ban be :lol:


:lol: Was just telling you mate in case you didn't know it was illegal. Hey, if you don't care then i don't either :conf :cheers

I think this is gonna be good. Rosado-Stevens can't miss, and the Soto-Karass looks good too.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> :lol: Was just telling you mate in case you didn't know it was illegal. Hey, if you don't care then i don't either :conf :cheers
> 
> I think this is gonna be good. Rosado-Stevens can't miss, and the Soto-Karass looks good too.


I think ill just risk it for any late comers that wanna see it hope the ban isnt too long lol

Yeah cant wait, Soto Karass fight hasnt happened yet has it?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I think ill just risk it for any late comers that wanna see it hope the ban isnt too long lol
> 
> Yeah cant wait, Soto Karass fight hasnt happened yet has it?


I'm not sure, but i don't think so.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I think ill just risk it for any late comers that wanna see it hope the ban isnt too long lol
> 
> Yeah cant wait, Soto Karass fight hasnt happened yet has it?


Bones is right, though. They're REALLY serious about this particular rule. I believe it's a lifetime ban. So remove it fairly soon.

- but THANKS AGAIN !


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Bones is right, though. They're REALLY serious about this particular rule. I believe it's a lifetime ban. So remove it fairly soon.
> 
> - but THANKS AGAIN !


:lol: better change it then


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That fight ended nicely.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

McCarter has absolutely no ass. - But I find her kinda' hot, anyway.




Wait - does that make me gay? :sad5


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> Lads
> i cant find it hehe


:hey


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Seriously who is this muppet commentating and interviewing ? He comes across as a total cunt.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Guys, Holyfield just said that BKB is The Real Deal, and that if it was around when he was fighting it would've replaced boxing. And rightly so.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> McCarter has absolutely no ass. - But* I find her kinda' hot, anyway.
> *
> 
> Wait - does that make me gay? :sad5


I don't.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Guys, Holyfield just said that BKB is The Real Deal, and that if it was around when he was fighting it would've replaced boxing. And rightly so.


I think he's getting a little bit of cash o rep it.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lads
> i cant find it hehe


:yep


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Jay Nady, this oughta be awkward. On another note, almost every referee has been working tonight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@church11 @Cableaddict

Delete your quotes, guys.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Seriously who is this muppet commentating and interviewing ? He comes across as a total cunt.


No idea who he is, but he does come across as a cunt.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Seriously who is this muppet commentating and interviewing ? He comes across as a total cunt.


Mark Krieger.
He knows shit about boxing but seems to love writing about it as if he is a expert.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Garcia sounds like he has been tipping the bottle already. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Montonya has a glass jaw.
They need to start a boxing promotion with a nice ring but no ropes, but with MMA gloves and allow grappliing and give you points for a take down.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mark Krieger.
> He knows shit about boxing but seems to love writing about it as if he is a expert.


He must be a member over at ESB.

Regardless, he's certainly a member. :smile


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Gotta take the dogs round the block (4 AM atsch), I gotta be quick.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is actually entertaiing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> He must be a member over at ESB.
> 
> Regardless, he's certainly a member. :smile


Dude actually claimed Boom Boom Mancini was some type of all time great. SMH


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Kentucky are Wisconsin are putting on a good show.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Battle of the glass jaws.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This shit is about the level of toughman


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Kentucky are Wisconsin are putting on a good show.


Who is winning?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I dont know how the judges are scoring this so many knockdowns lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I dont understand the shorter rounds. Makes no sense.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ill be honest I like this because even watching the undercards are fun, sometimes in normal boxing you get some stinkers that make you tired for the main event


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mark Krieger some how feels the need to tell a professional trainer and former champion level boxer about punches. SMH
What a dumb fuck


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This shit is a step above bum fights


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Holyfield says BKB is the sweet science refined. Mario Lopez nodded in agreement.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Who is winning?


Wisconsin up 66-63 with 24 seconds left.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Someone is getting ktfo in the last round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Holyfield says BKB is the sweet science refined. Mario Lopez nodded in agreement.


How is this refining the sweet science. Folks will say anything for a check.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol, this shit is great. I wanna know how many pounds of force Ishida hit Kirkland with.

Also wanna know how many pounds of force Trinidad's left hook was.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Holyfield says BKB is the sweet science refined. Mario Lopez nodded in agreement.


When in reality its not even boxing, just gloved fist fighting. There's no science to this.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Good fight!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

DirtyDan said:


> Lol, this shit is great. I wanna know how many pounds of force Ishida hit Kirkland with.
> 
> Also wanna know how many pounds of force Trinidad's left hook was.


Probably like 100 lol Kirkland's chin was terrible

I wanna know how much force Golovkin hit Ishida with


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is the best of the worst. These guys have no skills. You can have no fights, yet you get a title shot? It's ridiculous.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Kentucky's undefeated season ends with defeat because of poor execution. John Calipari only knows how to coach blowouts.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Holyfield said this was the best cruiser weight championship title bout since he fought Dwight Braxton/Muhammad Qawi


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fernando Vargas looks like a drug kingpin. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Kentucky's undefeated season ends with defeat because of poor execution. John Calipari only knows how to coach blowouts.


John C says he cares more about his players getting drafted than winning titles.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Holyfield has an interest in this. That's why he's repping this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Holyfield said this was the best cruiser weight championship title bout since he fought Dwight Braxton/Muhammad Qawi


Where is he saying this shit. LOL
They must pay him by the quote.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vargas I fucked up. Lol.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Curtis hooking up with Shane is a good mix.
Hope Shane starts training for real and full time.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This BKB thing is on to something here. That was a great fight. I think it would've been boring as hell if it were in the ring, though. Good outlet for journeymen.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Curtis Stevens about that "Treat Yo Self" life.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Man, the Rosado Stevens fight gonna be good as fuck. Can't wait.. How did Rosado perform in his last BKB match? I can envision Stevens knocking him out.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> John C says he cares more about his players getting drafted than winning titles.


I guess that's good for them in the long run, but winning a title would probably help them win a title more than anything else. Look at what it did for Napier.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Man, the Rosado Stevens fight gonna be good as fuck. Can't wait.. How did Rosado perform in his last BKB match? I can envision Stevens knocking him out.


I'm pretty sur he was stopped. Dude really fucked up his career by fighting GGG.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> This is the best of the worst. These guys have no skills. You can have no fights, yet you get a title shot? It's ridiculous.


They basically had all the titles on the line in the first ever BKB to create champions, because its so new they just get opponents for the guy with the title



Mexi-Box said:


> This BKB thing is on to something here. That was a great fight. I think it would've been boring as hell if it were in the ring, though. Good outlet for journeymen.


This is what im thinking, even hard hitting prospects who are finding it hard to get fights because they dont have the right backing, get a few brutal KO's and you could get known


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I guess that's good for them in the long run, but winning a title would probably help them win a title more than anything else. Look at what it did for Napier.


I doubt it. John C is about getting those horses and polishing them up for the pros. He doesn't over coach them into that garbage college style. Can't knock the guys he puts out either, Rose, Cousins, Wall, he makes powerhouses whereever he goes.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Curtis hooking up with Shane is a good mix.
> Hope Shane starts training for real and full time.


Yeah, then maybe he won't have to live in Jin's basement.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I'm pretty sur he was stopped. Dude really fucked up his career by fighting GGG.


He knockedout Vera last time he fought.
From there he went to the Lemeiux fight.

If you are talking about Stevens I think this is his first BKB fight.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Stevens nails look terrible and he still wastes money on pedicures like some dame. Holyfield says a man clips his own damn nails.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Man, the Rosado Stevens fight gonna be good as fuck. Can't wait.. How did Rosado perform in his last BKB match? I can envision Stevens knocking him out.


Rosado beat Brian Vera, he looked pretty good in doing so too, but beating Vera doesn't count for all that much these days,


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I hate BKB dosn't use MMA gloves.
They dropped their open gloves to get more pro boxers to join.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I doubt it. John C is about getting those horses and polishing them up for the pros. He doesn't over coach them into that garbage college style. Can't knock the guys he puts out either, Rose, Cousins, Wall, he makes powerhouses whereever he goes.


He gets the best players, but I would like to see how he does with a guy who is not a blue-chipper. That is when we will see how well he coaches.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Just a thought, but someone like Provodnikov would be an absolute monster at BKB.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He knockedout Vera last time he fought.
> From there he went to the Lemeiux fight.
> 
> If you are talking about Stevens I think this is his first BKB fight.


My bad. I'm talking about the Lemiux fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> This BKB thing is on to something here. That was a great fight. I think it would've been boring as hell if it were in the ring, though. Good outlet for journeymen.


It reminds me of "BattleBots."

They should add a pit of fire, and a "danger zone" corner with a giant swinging hammer.

Heck, they should also send 200 volts through that yellow ring, so fighters get zapped if they move back too far. (THAT'll teach 'em !)

Now THAT would be fan-friendly ! :smile


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Estrada does not like those body shots.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Estrada I remember him in the olympics.
Damn man, I hope he isn't in dire straight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Just a thought, but someone like Provodnikov would be an absolute monster at BKB.


Him and Lucas in this would be sadistic.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rosado has some big ass lips.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It reminds me of "BattleBots."
> 
> They should add a pit of fire, and a "danger zone" corner with a giant swinging hammer.
> 
> ...


Oh shit, I remember that show. It sucked ass, though. Man, my father and I used to watch Spike TV all day long back then because UFC was always on it. They also had that 1000 ways to Die, Wild World of Spike, and Clipaholics (or whatever it was called).


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

this russian kid has some skill.
I wonder why he isn't getting any pro fights.
If this is Jr. WW it would be interesting to see him and Ruslan.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey, I gottan' idea!


WCB !!!!! (Wheel Chair Boxing.)

See, they duct tape two fighters into wheelchairs, then roll them into the center of the ring and set the locks. 

The fighters then just wail away, until one of them stops punching.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Just looked at Abdullaev's pro record.
Dude seems like he doesn't like real boxing where he has to move.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=521383&cat=boxer


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Hey, I gottan' idea!
> 
> WCB !!!!! (Wheel Chair Boxing.)
> 
> ...


It's already a thing.






There are no standing 8 counts FYI.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> It's already a thing.
> 
> *There are no standing 8 counts* FYI.


LOL!

Probably also no low-blow penalties.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Hey, I gottan' idea!
> 
> WCB !!!!! (Wheel Chair Boxing.)
> 
> ...


I got a bet one.
GRDT (Get Rich or Die Trying) Boxing

Mark Krieger needs to shut the fuck up. God damn.

Back on topic..

A stack of dollars 100g in the middle of the ring in a cage. 4 boxers last one standing gets to open the cage to get the money, the rest get nothing but a bill.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Hey, I gottan' idea!
> 
> WCB !!!!! (Wheel Chair Boxing.)
> 
> ...


Holyfield says WCB is the wave of the future, it's gonna eclipse regular boxing. In the future what we know as boxing will be called boring boxing.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I reckon Rosado batters Stevens tonight.

Btw anybody know what weight classes bkb has atm ?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Boggle said:


> Holyfield says WCB is the wave of the future, it's gonna eclipse regular boxing. In the future what we know as boxing will be called boring boxing.


:lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bryd is a bigger dick in BKB as he is in boxing.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Boggle said:


> Holyfield says WCB is the wave of the future, it's gonna eclipse regular boxing. In the future what we know as boxing will be called boring boxing.


If regular boxing actually becomes boring, compared to this shit, then I'm gonna' start watching professional bocce ball.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> I reckon Rosado batters Stevens tonight.
> 
> Btw anybody know what weight classes bkb has atm ?


Same as boring boxing, just more action and more big knockouts.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I see why Abdulleav isn't in the pro boxing. That chin is a bit china.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually do they have bantamweight BKB fights? I don't know if they do the lower weights


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> I reckon Rosado batters Stevens tonight.
> 
> Btw anybody know what weight classes bkb has atm ?


Rosado looked like he lost all punch resistance against Lemeiux.
Stevens has a good chin himself and just as big a punch as lemeiux.
Since Rosado doesn't have room to move this favors Curtis big time.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> It's already a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, they both need to work on their footwork and lateral movement.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Soto Karass vs. Pareades
This should be a real fight, not BKB, a nice warm up fight for Karass.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Evander Holyfield former heavyweight boring boxing champion.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is looking like a bad business decision for Soto Karass.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Is the main event next?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Is the main event next?


Nah Stevens vs. Rosado up next I believe


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Holyfield just got a standing ovation. Says he's calling out the BKB heavyweight champ. He also says he knows of an enormous house that's just been put on the market in the Atlanta area and that anyone interested should contact him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Was watching a BKB card and a fucking boxing match broke out. LOL
This is a good skilled fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is where all the faded boxers will go. Soto Karass is a shell of himself


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jesus is slower than I remember.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like when you put skilled boxers in this they will largely fight the same and movers will still find ways to move and make a stalker walk them down.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nah Stevens vs. Rosado up next I believe


Isnt that the main event? lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Jesus is slower than I remember.


He didn't look good against Berto until Berto hurt his arm and fought with one arm.
Everyone seems to forget that Berto was beating him with one hand literally.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Soto Karrass is slapping like crazy.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man these are good fights. I've been missing out not watching BKB. I think Holyfield may be right.



Spoiler















This hitchip is fucking badass too. This was probably what Haymon was going for but utterly failed.

Good job, BKB.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Garcia is seeing a future for Rios. I got him now.
I can see Mike Alvarado fighting for meth money at one of these events later this year.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Id love to see Soto Karass vs Angulo at LMW in any ring


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Wanna know how much they paid Soto Karas for this glorified 5 round sparring match.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Karass fought Thurman for a title, what the fuck are the BKB people talking about?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Id love to see Soto Karass vs Angulo at LMW in any ring


Why? Soto too small for 154 and Angulo and him are both damaged goods. Nothing good can from that. Maybe in BKB later this year.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Why? Soto too small for 154 and Angulo and him are both damaged goods. Nothing good can from that. Maybe in BKB later this year.


That fight was at 154, exactly would be a war


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Karass fought Thurman for a title, what the fuck are the BKB people talking about?


They said world title meaning a full one


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man these are good fights. I've been missing out not watching BKB. I think Holyfield may be right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:huh What da fuck is going on in that gif? :sad5


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> They said world title meaning a full one


Keith Thurman is the WBA champ, that is the vacant title they were fighting for.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, this trash talk is awesome. Uncensored and shit. Why isn't it like this on HBO!? FFS!


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd like to see Zou Shiming in an open weight all Chinese showdown with Taishan Dong. Fight to the finish, BKB rules.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> :huh What da fuck is going on in that gif? :sad5


Dude is getting tomatoes thrown at him. :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Gabe had a hissy fit over him missing weight. WTF.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Keith Thurman is the WBA champ, that is the vacant title they were fighting for.


No, Thurman randomly got made full champ before the Guerrero fight, his fight against Guerrero was his first defense


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Robert Garcia in a suit is.... odd


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude is getting tomatoes thrown at him. :lol:


:lol: Okay, i wasn't sure whether to feel traumatized or not.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Weird. Rosado had no problems making 154 lbs. against Charlo. Now he's struggling to make 160 lbs.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

It's ON !


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHAHAH!

Garcia: I think Rosado's last fight was his best performance. Oh shit, no wait, his last fight HERE at BKB.

:rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> No, Thurman randomly got made full champ before the Guerrero fight, his fight against Guerrero was his first defense


He got the fight because Floyd said fuck the mandatory so they made a new position for Floyd and made the vacant interim title the full title.
So that fight Thurman had against Karass was for the title. IF he won he would be the WBA champ.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Black BKB girl on the right of Buffer is fine as hell with those fake titties.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Rosado!!!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I think Gabe could do this, or at least i hope so.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stevens won that round and I don't think Robert looks at Curtis fight much.
Curtis rarely pressures aggresively, he wants to be a counter puncher.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He got the fight because Floyd said fuck the mandatory so they made a new position for Floyd and made the vacant interim title the full title.
> So that fight Thurman had against Karass was for the title. IF he won he would be the WBA champ.


no, read

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/01...om-interim-to-full-wba-welterweight-champion/


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Black BKB girl on the right of Buffer is fine as hell with those fake titties.


After her surgery, Apple computer couldn't manufacture any MacBook Pros for about 4 months, due to a shortage of silicone.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> no, read
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/01...om-interim-to-full-wba-welterweight-champion/


Your link doesn't negate anything I said though.
--

The interim title they fought for is the title that was elevate tor egular champ.
======

2 - 0 Stevens


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 0 stevens


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Your link doesn't negate anything I said though.
> --
> 
> The interim title they fought for is the title that was elevate tor egular champ.
> ...


when they fought for it it was interim, so Karass has never fought for a world title


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fine time for my internet to stop working right. No really, I love my service provider. :sad5

I might just go to bed instead. This shit won't work.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 3 - 0 stevens


LOL

2-1 Rosado


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 0 Stevens
Rosado is done.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

they both look terrible


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

These fights are way too short 14 mins is nothing.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fine time for my internet to stop working right. No really, I love my service provider. :sad5
> 
> I might just go to bed instead. This shit won't work.


You're not missing much.

This BKB crap just doesn't work for me. It's like watching a bar fight, but with ring girls.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> when they fought for it it was interim, so Karass has never fought for a world title


An interim belt is still a belt and since that belt became regular it was a title fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rosado got that glass shattered.
Only a matter of time now.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> An interim belt is still a belt and since that belt became regular it was a title fight.


you're disabled


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rosado needs to sit down on his punches and throw bombs


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Easy stevens win.
Rosado is done.
He better just go down to 154 or hang it up.

----
Shit Roy Jones and Toney need to fight at Cruiserweight in this BKB shit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> you're disabled


Aww aint that sweet.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Would've rather'd this over ten rounds on espn.

66-66 a draw

edit 

Yeah i knew it, easy fight to score. Except if you're Bama.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Majority Draw.
SMH
69 - 63 Stevens
66 - 66 x2

Stevens robbed


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Easy stevens win.
> Rosado is done.
> He better just go down to 154 or hang it up.
> 
> ...


LOL at easy win you are definitely disabled was a close fight


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Rematch at BKB 3 anyone?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Slight variation with the cards :lol:


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Gets knocked down.... boxed a shutout


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> LOL at easy win you are definitely disabled was a close fight


fight wasn't close at all.
Stevens dominated the fight clearly.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Rematch at BKB 3 anyone?


NO lol that was so shit, all the fights were better



Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Gets knocked down.... boxed a shutout


:lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Curtis got HIS math fucked up if he can't figure this one out.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> fight wasn't close at all.
> Stevens dominated the fight clearly.


Like Soto Karass fought for a world title :lol:


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Stevens is such a stupid cunt. 4-3 in rounds with a 10-8 round leaves 66-66.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> Curtis got HIS math fucked up if he can't figure this one out.


Yeah :lol:, it cant be a draw because of the odd number of rounds but then the 10-8 can even it up


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Is Cuadras/Concepcion on tonight ?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, I was just visually reminded that this was a PPV event.


Someone actually PAID to watch this nonsense? I'd love to see the numbers.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah :lol:, it cant be a draw because of the odd number of rounds but then the 10-8 can even it up


:yep Exactly.

This some bullshit goin' on right here :blood
It's not that complicated, Curtis. And the draw itself seems to be how many (or even most) fans had it. The 69-63 card was the only shit scorecard of the bunch.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah :lol:, it cant be a draw because of the odd number of rounds but then the 10-8 can even it up


Maybe they should make a KD 10 - 8 1/2. :smile

And they DEFINITELY need that pit of fire. I think I fell asleep three times tonight.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Is Cuadras/Concepcion on tonight ?


Yeah, the card is still underway i believe.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Yeah, the card is still underway i believe.


Got a Televisa link ?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Got a Televisa link ?


Just a really shitty one at the moment. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Got a Televisa link ?


Main event is on after this current fight, i believe.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Cheers Bones. Better than nothing.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

WAR El Nica!!!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fucking hell what time is it over in Mehico now ? Its 6:30am where I'm at, this fight must be starting at a crazy time.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Maybe they should make a KD 10 - 8 1/2. :smile
> 
> And they DEFINITELY need that pit of fire. I think I fell asleep three times tonight.


:rofl, the main event was terrible Rosado was trying to use his knowledge of the pit to win on points

Stevens couldve easily won if he pressed the action from the start


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

so Steven's got robbed on this Big Krook Boxing card?


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> fight wasn't close at all.
> Stevens dominated the fight clearly.


I also had Stevens winning clearly but he didn't help himself by throwing so few punches in the early rounds.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

FloydPatterson said:


> so Steven's got robbed on this Big Krook Boxing card?


Was a shit close fight but Stevens shoulda probably won because of the 10-8 round he was definitely losing that one before the knockdown


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mushin said:


> I also had Stevens winning clearly but he didn't help himself by throwing so few punches in the early rounds.


Yeah but I felt his aggression was the more effective.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I thought Stevens won as well. He is super frustrating to watch tÂ´hough his cardio isn't bad but he doesn't throw nearly enough and he often lacks urgency and only decides to actually pressure in the last few seconds of a round or the last round of a fight he's losing. he's a 5'7 MW with mainly a left hook and not really great skills overall but he just sits back and lets hismelf get outworked even in that tiny BKB ring he rarely bothers to be as aggressive as he could and should


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

How is Rosado v Stevens PPV??? I thought Eddie Hearn was bad :deal


----------

